# No Power To Tv Or Bedroom Outlets On 301Bq



## tds (Sep 8, 2012)

No power to tv or bedroom outlets no gfi tripped I noticed when I pulled fuse to replace no red light comes on in the panel. When I pull other fuses red light comes on. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## tds (Sep 8, 2012)

robertized said:


> In reading your post it looks like you are talking about two different power issues. The 120V power outlets and equipment are protected by circuit breakers, with a flip handle to turn them on or off and are supplied by shore power. The 12V circuits are protected by the fuses that you can remove to check or replace and are supplied by the battery/converter. First of all check the power circuit supplying the trailer flip the breaker off then on again then use a test meter to check for power. Next in the trailer turn off all the breakers including the main then turn them back on again starting with the main breaker to make sure they are all reset. Without any power to the GFCI it can't be tripped or reset it has a circuit board inside that needs power to operate, if it has power and is reset a green light on the GFCI will be on. Don't trust the labeling in the power panel in the trailer instead of using the legend that is installed on the panel Keystone prints one up and just slaps it over the existing one. Good Luck.


Thanks I went through the steps with no results. Still no power to tv or bedroom outlets. Replaced the fuse and still no power. When I pulled the fuse the red light next to it didn't light. I pulled another fuse ans the red light come on then went off when fuse plugged back in. Could it be a bad outlet on the circuit. Guess I will have to take it in to rv center. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Check for power in the bathroom. Maybe the bedroom outlets are tied into the bathroom GFI which could be tripped.

Also check to see if when you push in the button to turn on the the tv antenna booster that a red light comes on.

glen...


----------



## tds (Sep 8, 2012)

gzaleski said:


> Check for power in the bathroom. Maybe the bedroom outlets are tied into the bathroom GFI which could be tripped.
> 
> Also check to see if when you push in the button to turn on the the tv antenna booster that a red light comes on.
> 
> glen...


the tv booster light comes on and the gfi has been reset . The spot in the converter where I have determined the fuse position of tv and bedroom seems to be non functioning. When I pull out all the other fuses a red light comes on in the converter next to the fuse when the fuse is reinserted the light goes out and that circuit power is restored. When I pull fuse to the area I believe affected no red light and just doesnt respond at all. Should each outlet be checked, could one of them be burned out and causing the issue?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with robertized regarding the fuses being 12 v DC and they have nothing to do with they issue you are having with your TV and outlets in the bedroom. They are 120 v AC.

A few more questions:

What year is your camper?

Are you at a campground plugged into a 30 amp AC outlet?


----------



## tds (Sep 8, 2012)

camper is 2012 and Im plugged in to 30amp at campground its very puzzling since everything else is working fine. It all started with a hairdryer thats why I thought the blow fuse.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Does the bathroom GFI outlet work now? If the hair dryer was plugged into it, are you certain it's reset? If yes, then your problem is at the load center where the breakers and fuses are located. As mentioned, the blade-type fuses have nothing to do with the 120 volt AC circuits - they are controlled by the breaker switches like those in your home. Turn all of your breakers off completely, then back on and see if they all feel the same. You may have a bad breaker, or more likely there is a loose wire - either the black wire going to the breaker, or the white or green wires at their connections.


----------



## tds (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks for all the help but I cant seem to find the issue. I have pulled fuses, checked for loose wires, pulled the outlets and everything looks good. The breaker looks and seems to reset ok as well as the gfi i the bathroom. Its off to the dealer to try to solve.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

curious to know the outcome. in case it happens to me.



tds said:


> No power to tv or bedroom outlets no gfi tripped I noticed when I pulled fuse to replace no red light comes on in the panel. When I pull other fuses red light comes on. Any ideas?
> Thanks


----------



## tds (Sep 8, 2012)

After trying all the solutions presented ended up taking it to dealer. They fixed the problem stating it was a bad wire nut. All systems are go and headed out for a long weekend tomorrow.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like Gilligan didn't twist the wirenut quite enough and it came apart in the wall. Glad you are back in operation. I'll add this to my list of solutions. Thanks for keeping us informed on the fix.


----------



## atlantadave (Jul 5, 2010)

Had this same issue happen to me today. Wife was using a hair dryer for a few minutes and then it quit. Only recepticals that did work were the GFI protected ( bathroom, kitchen counter, and outside). Spent all day looking at different outlets ( opening them up) to see if any went bad on the down stream. Finally decided to take off the cover to the electrical panel in the camper and what do you know - there was one wire in the front of the panel connected to the rec / con breaker and then to a wire nut connecting the receptacles and the converter. It had worked its way loose - wire probably got hot from the hair dryer which caused them to finally separate completely. Twisted the wirenut back on and I was in business. Only took 5 hours to solve







.

Additional notes: (as observed on the 301BQ)

As I mentioned above the GFI circuit/outlet is for the bathroom, kitchen and outside outlet. These all have a GFI sticker on them. The remaining outlets in the camper are connected to the REC/CON breaker. This also includes the refrigerator. You can learn a lot in 5 hours if you pay attention.

Dave


----------

